# Assos 2014 bibs - is this getting crazy?



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

So first off, I really enjoy riding my Assos T FI.13_s5 and T FI.Mille_s5, 
They have both been great and I feel I have had good value from them, I use "value" very carefully as I do think they are superior to other bibs I have used and I have had heaps of use from them, I think I paid under $300AUD for the 13's and under $250 for the Mille's, for me the price/use works, I can justify the cost. Now is it just me or are Assos really taking the piss in 2014, the new centro are selling for $440AUD and the CAMPIONISSIMO is an eye watering $605AUD! I feel they have just gone too far on this. 
Both my mate and I are happy to pay a reasonably high price for top of the line gear, but even both of us will not swallow this! Time to look elsewhere or grab some old Assos bibs while they are still around. 
I'm posting as I'm curious if ANYONE will pay these prices? Maybe I am out of touch and the market will bear this? I'm very interested to hear people's thoughts. 
Couple pair of bibs or a new wheelset!?


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

It is all up to how much disposable income you have. I value shop and have found nice bib tights taht are thermal with double roubaix lining for less than $50 new. Mind you these are not brand name recognized but work just as good. 

I think sometimes people (just everyday cyclist like most of us) that pay this price just want to feel special. Me however I don't need to feel special for those prices. I rather have my no names and cash left over for a hot dog and a cup of joe after the ride!


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I bought some Performance Ultra bibs and knickers and have been very happy. $69.00.


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

brianmcg said:


> I bought some Performance Ultra bibs and knickers and have been very happy. $69.00.


Exactamundo. Easily just as good stuff as Assos can be had. I have found believe it or not a seller on E-Bay out of China that sells a fleece style lined bib tights for $29 delievered! I have one pair and just bought a second. ANd I can attest that they really cut the cold and wind.

AT this price I can buy 22 pair and never have a need for tights again as compared to $650! I guess it comes down to once again how much income you have.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I love my assos, but I agree on the prices lol. Stock up on the older models.

"Game changer" according to assos.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I have four pairs of the Mille S5's bibs I have ridden for five years this MAY! I must put 6-7k miles in a year and all have equally maintained their shape, elasticity, and leg grippers and even most of the padding. I'm totally sold on these bids. The only wear issue is on the extreme sides of the pad where it meets the intersection of the lag and crotch area; a high friction spot any bib will experience. 

I hear you about price, it may be time to find another bib if the prices continue to go to the extreme.

I JUST ordered four more pairs just now. $157.00 USD -- Assos T F1 Uno S5 Bib Logo Shorts - 2013: Total 
Cycling

NEVER MIND! HEY JUST TOLD ME THEY WERE SOLD OUT . . . .


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

I just got a set of knickers form Assos outlet for about $125.00 

You might wanna try there, for deals on Assos stuff.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Yes they're crazy. I have some Assos bibs and jerseys, and do like the quality. Assos is pushing the limit with pricing. To me they look to be pricing themselves out of the market. They are the king in technical cycling wear with a little fluff to go along with it, with their cycling test team, made up with past pro's. Gee, the last jersey I purchased in the Spring said "made in Bulgaria". What happened to Swiss made? They just might have cut their jugular on this one....... 



sp3000 said:


> So first off, I really enjoy riding my Assos T FI.13_s5 and T FI.Mille_s5,
> They have both been great and I feel I have had good value from them, I use "value" very carefully as I do think they are superior to other bibs I have used and I have had heaps of use from them, I think I paid under $300AUD for the 13's and under $250 for the Mille's, for me the price/use works, I can justify the cost. Now is it just me or are Assos really taking the piss in 2014, the new centro are selling for $440AUD and the CAMPIONISSIMO is an eye watering $605AUD! I feel they have just gone too far on this.
> Both my mate and I are happy to pay a reasonably high price for top of the line gear, but even both of us will not swallow this! Time to look elsewhere or grab some old Assos bibs while they are still around.
> I'm posting as I'm curious if ANYONE will pay these prices? Maybe I am out of touch and the market will bear this? I'm very interested to hear people's thoughts.
> Couple pair of bibs or a new wheelset!?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Give 'em a ear full!
[email protected] :cryin:


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I could see this getting ugly: A repo man corners a cyclist out on the road and repos his bibs on the spot because he was unable to keep up the payments.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

r1lee said:


> I love my assos, but I agree on the prices lol. Stock up on the older models.


^ This.

I think they will find a significant chunk of loyal customers are not going to tow this price line. I expect in time to see them adjust the new pricing downward by a good 25%, but not until they have bled the must-have-early-adopter-price-be-damned-assos-super-mark crowd first.

The new very top end bib with the special "nest" for the junk, to me, takes things too far in regards to image and vibe too. Hardcore performance with class and long game value suddenly becomes a little too cushy sounding for my tastes and what I'm looking for out of cycling.

That said, I can't help but be interested in eventually trying a pair of the next step down bib with the new chamois.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

JetSpeed said:


> I have four pairs of the Mille S5's bibs I have ridden for five years this MAY! I must put 6-7k miles in a year and all have equally maintained their shape, elasticity, and leg grippers and even most of the padding. I'm totally sold on these bids. The only wear issue is on the extreme sides of the pad where it meets the intersection of the lag and crotch area; a high friction spot any bib will experience.
> 
> I hear you about price, it may be time to find another bib if the prices continue to go to the extreme.
> 
> I JUST ordered four more pairs just now. $157.00 USD -- Assos T F1 Uno S5 Bib Logo Shorts - 2013: Total Cycling


This is is one of the problems with the new top of the line "woven" bibs, Assos state to only wear them occasionally and that the new material is not as abrasion resistant as the others. Basically they have said in order to get the fit, compression and weight the new material will not be durable and only use it on "race" days. It sounds like these would go well with Speedplay Nanogram Zero's! Pay a fortune get a marginal benefit, use once or twice before they start to fall apart!

I don't have a problem with companies pushing the limits but I just think they have gone way too far with the pricing this time round.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

We should be mad at Rapha, they are the one that started this over the top pricing.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

High Gear said:


> We should be mad at Rapha, they are the one that started this over the top pricing.


assos was stupidly expensive before rapha was even an idea.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Man, this just reminded me how much I miss realcyclist.com (it was bought out by competitive cyclist). They used to have the best prices on bibs and jerseys and I bought a bunch of my stuff there. You could get high quality stuff (like castelli or pearl izumi, etc.) that was a season or two old (and who cares with bibs, knickers and jerseys) at really great prices. I need to find another site like that.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't even want to try them. Used to be fine with Canari and even Performance. Then tried Descente and LG. Now the Canaris are trainer only and Performance are if the Canaris are all dirty.


----------



## gabkr (Mar 30, 2012)

Always wanted to try Assos,but found the pricing too high. This fall I found some at deep discount: bought two Mille(white/black-white legs) for under $80,and two s5 uno at $60 and $59(one-black,one-blue/black)


----------



## tjc (Aug 17, 2010)

You are probably wise, I started with bibs from Pactimo 50% off sale, nothing wrong with them; but then I eventually got a pair of the Assos Mille, now I'm hooked. 

Nothing I've seen so far can compare with the extra comfort Assos provide in the "package" region (lunchbox for you brits) no matter how long you're riding. 

Now have three pair, the FI.13's and the S7 Equipe - gotta say the lower cut front and minimal stitching in the Equipe is really nice, but until I can compare riding in the summer heat, can't say I notice that much improvement over the 13's or Mille.

I should also point out that I'm probably one of the cheapest guys on the planet, but if you watch for the sales (Primera or Ribble), you can do quite well on the prices. And I have to say, the comfort is worth it to me. Tough to squeeze the junk into anything else after wearing these.

So why don't other bib manufacturers copy the molded front cut of the Assos design?


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

You know, it's funny this would pop up. I was contemplating starting a thread asking Assos owners to chime in.

Personally...I simply cannot justify their prices. I can barely justify some of the prices I've dropped on Castelli kit (mmm...love me some Castelli kit).

I was just wondering if they are truly worth the asking price or more fluff and status than anything else (and truth be told...not a ton of people will immediately recognize Assos anyway).

To answer the OP...yes, I think their prices are bat-crap crazy...


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I think their "old" prices, whilst still high, and it took me some time before I got my first pair, were acceptable, they really do in my opinion smash other mid-high price options, but now at the new prices I just think it's gouging and hopefully when they still have a full warehouse the prices will be more reasonable. I will just not pay the new prices regardless of a lotto win or not!


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

mtsheron said:


> Exactamundo. Easily just as good stuff as Assos can be had. I have found believe it or not a seller on E-Bay out of China that sells a fleece style lined bib tights for $29 delievered! I have one pair and just bought a second. ANd I can attest that they really cut the cold and wind.
> 
> AT this price I can buy 22 pair and never have a need for tights again as compared to $650! I guess it comes down to once again how much income you have.


Nice! Can you post the link to eBay? I would love to get one!


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

mtsheron said:


> I think sometimes people (just everyday cyclist like most of us) that pay this price just want to feel special. Me however I don't need to feel special for those prices. I rather have my no names and cash left over for a hot dog and a cup of joe after the ride!


At $600 for a set of bibs, that shammy had better make me feel "extra" special!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

And then their advertising costs have skyrocketed. That should be considered too.







 <p><a href="http://vimeo.com/81487386">ASSOS s7 - INTRO</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/assos">ASSOS of Switzerland SA</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

I love my Assos FI.13 and Mille bibs. But after a fall it gave me something else to think about and that is getting them fixed or replaced. That can get pretty expensive rather quickly. Just the other day I almost got my Assos tights caught in the front chainring. That would have been another 4-5 hundred dollars. This has got me thinking about other bib manufacturers. Love Assos bibs (hate their jerseys) but just to easily damaged and with the new pricing it has definitely got me looking elsewhere.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

hamsey said:


> I love my Assos FI.13 and Mille bibs. But after a fall it gave me something else to think about and that is getting them fixed or replaced. That can get pretty expensive rather quickly. Just the other day I almost got my Assos tights caught in the front chainring. That would have been another 4-5 hundred dollars. This has got me thinking about other bib manufacturers. Love Assos bibs (hate their jerseys) but just to easily damaged and with the new pricing it has definitely got me looking elsewhere.


You know...I look at it the same way. Any cycling anything is a wear item...and is prone to damage or at minimum, heavy use. If you are prudent, you could get 5 pairs of $175 bibs on clearance for $89 and still be $$ ahead of one set of Assos bibs. I will pay for quality...but there is a limit and especially on a wear item. One rip, one heavy snag...hell, one muddy splash from a passing car and you've effectively ruined a good set of bibs/jersey/whatever.

I'd rather declare an $89 set of bibs DOA, chuck them in the trash and get a new set out then be reliant on one super costly pair all of the time.


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Roland44 said:


> Nice! Can you post the link to eBay? I would love to get one!


Here is eocsports on E-Bay I have bought from. Work great and the price is right as Bob Barker use to say!

Fleece Thermal Winter Cycling Bib Pants Bike Braces Bicycle Tights Padded EFBP07 | eBay


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

drussell said:


> At $600 for a set of bibs, that shammy had better make me feel "extra" special!


Tell me about it! Hey I have no reason not to think Assos are the best even though I have never worn any.............but at over $600 for a pair of bib tights it better come with that nice looking hottie chick in some of their ads to assist me with putting on the chamois cream!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Based on 3 rides (not much) it seems to me that the new Équipe_S7 is just as good as the old 13_S5. Maybe the chamois solution is better on the 13, but the Équipe is better on overall comfort. And it's cheaper than the 13, priced like the Mille.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

As long as Assos continues to make their (relatively) cheaper shorts this won't hurt them at all. The same people who used to buy them will continue to buy them. 
The super-expensive ones are an additional profit stream. Assos may have very low expectations for sales volume. But it does attract brand recognition. 
There are several posts in this thread about how good some of their shorts are that may encourage readers to go out and try/buy them, who otherwise would never have tried them.


----------



## karenashg (Aug 20, 2013)

High Gear said:


> And then their advertising costs have skyrocketed. That should be considered too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their advertising is why my splurge purchases are now Rapha instead of Assos. Oddly enough, I've never found myself wearing a cylcing jersey/jacket with patent leather pants and platform high heels (I know, I'm weird that way...), nor is my primary object in wearing cycling clothing to be a sex object. So this ad, beyond being insulting, doesn't even give me any useful information about the functionality of the items they want me to buy. At least with Rapha, I can see their products being used on a bike before I put the hurt to my wallet...


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm super cheap but yet I ride Assos bibs. If you watch diligently you can get the Millie bibs for about $135. Actually, you can do that at Ribble right now. You get the right sale and they aren't too bad. I used to think that Castelli and Capo were great bibs but after riding in Assos, i pretty much don't ride in anything else. I now have 3 sets of bibs, 2 pairs of knickers, and pair of tights. I watch for them on sale and pick them up when they are cheaper. I can't speak for their jersey's as it's tough to swallow those prices for a shirt. Yes, I did just say that


----------



## black20 (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree that $600+ for a pair of cycling tights is out of this world insane. But... there is a market for everything big or small. I don't blame these companies for doing what they do. Just like $15k+ super duper carbon bikes, and handbags that are worth more than cars. They'd be happy if they sold a handful a year. It keeps the economy spinning.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*different reaction*

Karen, "insulted" wasn't the same reaction I had... but I digress. Obviously this ad campaign is just to spin up publicity, not inform us of anything. I don't think Assos are the first folks to use sex as an advertising tool. Given the play its had here at rbr, it seems to working, although whether that actually translates into sales is another story.

To the OP, I think $600 for any bibs is just insane but I am sure they will sell some. I've never owned a pair of Assos bibs and this emphasis on overpriced status-symbol gear does make me less likely to try them. I am sure they are great bibs, but there are plenty of excellent bibs at the sub $200 price point


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Anyone paying that much for a pair of shorts has more money than brains. Evidently enough of these people exist. Unfortunately, I'm not one of them ...

I found a pair of Assos women's shorts on sale ($90) a while back and bought them for my wife. She prefers her $60 Performance shorts.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

karenashg said:


> Their advertising is why my splurge purchases are now Rapha instead of Assos. Oddly enough, I've never found myself wearing a cylcing jersey/jacket with patent leather pants and platform high heels (I know, I'm weird that way...), nor is my primary object in wearing cycling clothing to be a sex object. So this ad, beyond being insulting, doesn't even give me any useful information about the functionality of the items they want me to buy. At least with Rapha, I can see their products being used on a bike before I put the hurt to my wallet...


I saw a girl wearing the TB.Laalalai once on a group ride. She was looking sexy as hell....


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

kbwh said:


> Based on 3 rides (not much) it seems to me that the new Équipe_S7 is just as good as the old 13_S5. Maybe the chamois solution is better on the 13, but the Équipe is better on overall comfort. And it's cheaper than the 13, priced like the Mille.


How do you like the new shoulder strap position compared to the S5s?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ooops. Didn't see your q before now.
An improvement. Makes the shorts less restrictive at the abdomen. Pee stops are way easier too. Also they are laser cut and stretchy. Less irritation basically. 
Also each leg of the shorts is made out of one piece of fabric. Having no seam down the front of the leg is quite comfortable.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

kbwh said:


> Based on 3 rides (not much) it seems to me that the new Équipe_S7 is just as good as the old 13_S5. Maybe the chamois solution is better on the 13, but the Équipe is better on overall comfort. And it's cheaper than the 13, priced like the Mille.


Thanks for cutting through the noise with some actual user feedback.


----------



## jmontgomery (Jul 8, 2011)

mtsheron said:


> Here is eocsports on E-Bay I have bought from. Work great and the price is right as Bob Barker use to say!
> 
> Fleece Thermal Winter Cycling Bib Pants Bike Braces Bicycle Tights Padded EFBP07 | eBay


These look like they run really small. How many sizes bigger did you need to order?


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

A pair of $600 bibs does get every ones attention. Everybody is talking about Assos. Everybody is out snatching up the last of the old Assos bibs right now. Bibs that were deeply discounted a month ago are selling at original MSRP now. I'm thinking a $600 pricepoint is more of a marketing tool. I'm sure we all know that guy who is going to be the first one to own a pair. He's going to tell you how a KuKu penthouse is the best place to put your junk this side of......(you fill in the blank). Does a super exclusive line of bibs raise the perceived value of the lesser Assos products? $300 Assos bibs are starting to look pretty good right now, aren't they? 

I'm sure the quality of the materials and workmanship is some of the best you are going to see. Assos makes some really nice stuff. There are a lot of different brands out there that do an excellent job with their line of clothing. They all do basically the same thing, some better than others, but all of them do it at a lower price. Assos just made themselves the highest priced cycling clothing manufacturer, and in some peoples minds, that makes them the best. Ask your wife why that $4000 Prada purse is worth more than a similar purse at Target. They are the same color and size. Both made out of dead animal flesh and used to carry the same crap around. Why the $3950 difference? Rolex, Timex, both do the same thing, and if you have ever owned a Rolex, you know that the Timex probably does it better. 

I'm thinking Assos just made an attempt to raise their perceived value. Does anyone think the new materials, design and/or manufacturing process justify the price tag? 

I'm really fond of my penis. He has and continues to serve me well. I think he deserves to be wrapped in a KuKu Penthouse, just not at six bills.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I've tried on the T. campionissimo. It's snug as hell and extremely comfortable. Most recreational riders would probably be better off with the T.cento, though, which will sell at appx the same price as the old T.FI.13. And it too has the Kuku Penthouse, or _Schneckenpanzer_, as the Assos head of R&D so eloquenltly puts it in one of the videos that come after the arrival of Assos Girl.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

r1lee said:


> I love my assos, but I agree on the prices lol. Stock up on the older models.
> 
> "Game changer" according to assos.



What game? The "Making a profit" game? ASSos has gone overboard I think.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I haven't had good luck with Assos as I've stated here in another thread. 
Their pad never "clicked in" for me. 

Yes they have excellent fabrics, but I think the pads in Capo and Sugoi bibs are much more comfortable, at least for me. 
Exte Ondo is another excellent choice as well. 

Assos will continue to raise their prices and people will continue to buy them.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

maximum7 said:


> I haven't had good luck with Assos as I've stated here in another thread.
> Their pad never "clicked in" for me.


They had 3 different pads, one for each S5 short. From now on 4.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Cost is only an issue if you can't afford it. Someone who spends 5-10-15 grand on a bike can afford $600.00 britches to ride in. The Brand is more important to many. All you have to do is walk up and down 5th Ave in NYC - you will see that money is only stuff made to spend and there are thousands spending it. So, you can expect retailers to design and sell big ticket products because people will pay for them. I'm with majority afford or not I'm sure as hell not paying $600.00 for lycra.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, the start of 2014 marked the time when it began to get crazy.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

It's an old marketing trick. Now the normal stuff seems not so expensive.
The new stuff will go on sale a few times a year and it will be sold immediately because it's such a deal.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Upnorth said:


> I'm with majority afford or not I'm sure as hell not paying $600.00 for lycra.


The dentist that works all week and goes riding on his 20k bike at the weekend all kitted up in Assos will certainly be a customer of $600 bibs, for the most of the rest of us who crash (I dont own a Assos bib), rip clothing and destroy helmets more often than we like... we'll just imagine what that magic-chamois feels like.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Upnorth said:


> Cost is only an issue if you can't afford it.


Nah, plenty of people who can afford things choose not to buy them because they have an issue with the cost.
I could easily afford a $50 dollar slice of pizza for lunch today....does that automatically mean I'm going to buy one?


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

ozzybmx said:


> ...for the most of the rest of us who crash (I dont own a Assos bib), rip clothing and destroy helmets more often than we like... we'll just imagine what that magic-chamois feels like.


Damaging Assos bibs in a crash is no big deal. Assos will repair damaged clothing _for free_ regardless of the number of kilometers the garment has.

Assos Warranty Policy


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*conclusion*



ozzybmx said:


> The dentist that works all week and goes riding on his 20k bike at the weekend all kitted up in Assos will certainly be a customer of $600 bibs, for the most of the rest of us who crash (I dont own a Assos bib), rip clothing and destroy helmets more often than we like... we'll just imagine what that magic-chamois feels like.


So my takeaway from this is that dentists are crash-proof. I got to find some dentists to ride with.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

lots of people can afford it but chose not to buy it due to any number of reasons


Upnorth said:


> Cost is only an issue if you can't afford it. Someone who spends 5-10-15 grand on a bike can afford $600.00 britches to ride in. The Brand is more important to many. All you have to do is walk up and down 5th Ave in NYC - you will see that money is only stuff made to spend and there are thousands spending it. So, you can expect retailers to design and sell big ticket products because people will pay for them. I'm with majority afford or not I'm sure as hell not paying $600.00 for lycra.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

DaveG said:


> So my takeaway from this is that dentists are crash-proof. I got to find some dentists to ride with.


Yes they are but they cut-off the other people they ride with and make them crash... stay clear or you'll need a new set of teeth to go with your $600 bib :yesnod:


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

kbwh said:


> I've tried on the T. campionissimo. It's snug as hell and extremely comfortable. Most recreational riders would probably be better off with the T.cento, though, which will sell at appx the same price as the old T.FI.13. And it too has the Kuku Penthouse, or _Schneckenpanzer_, as the Assos head of R&D so eloquenltly puts it in one of the videos that come after the arrival of Assos Girl.


Was it a work in progress to put on the T.Compionissimo? Did you ever think in your mind that it was way too small and won't fit?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's more compressive than any short I've ever tried before. So an M looks like a S equipe sortofish. Once on its as big as the equipe, but feels more snug and more comfortable at the same time. The suspenders are more or less equal on the two if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I myself don't wear anything but Assos bibs because they fit me well. When the new ones came out(S7) I told myself for a non pro rider I have to have a limit. This morning I was on that famous auction and could not pass up on the TS7 Equipped. To make a long story short I got it for $184.00 shipped. its about the same price as an S5 mille so I am willing to give these a try and see if in fact they are better. Stay tuned....

If you own this already can I get your feedback? I got tired of reading opinions on why Assos bibs are so overpriced from the haters. lol I want to hear from you if you own one alread and if they are better than the older models. I am sure the ones who purchased the s7 are Assos die hard followers.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I normally wear large on the FI13 so I went with an XL did I get it right?

Thanks

Can you give me some feedback on what your take on these bibs so far? 

Thanks


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Well. If you rode 13 in L you should get equipe in L too.


----------



## tjc (Aug 17, 2010)

Midwest Playa said:


> I normally wear large on the FI13 so I went with an XL did I get it right?
> 
> Thanks


I think you will probably be fine. I am 5'10 (kind of right between the M and the L), have the M in the 13's and Mille, and based on the early reviews I read of the Equipe having more compression, I ordered the large. The large Equipe fit me the same as the M 13's (though maybe a bit longer in leg length, which I like). No sliding up in the legs or bunching whatsoever. Like I said I was between sizes anyway. 

I would say the pad in the Equipe is nowhere near as nice as the Mille (but to me, along with the Desoto 400-mile), those are the gold standard pads in my opinion. I'm not sure the Equipe pad is as nice as the 13's either, but I need to ride them both more to better compare. I only got the 13's a few weeks before the Equipe.

I really do like the front scallop cut of the pad in the Equipe, cut lower and is more comfortable over long rides down in the tuck position. And the Equipe seems to offer even more room in the zone - not sure if this has to do with the larger size or a more generous cut design.

Like you, I would never have paid the retail price for anything Assos, there were some great discounts over the holidays. On sale, should be able to regularly find the Mille around US 150, the 13's around 180, and Equipe around 200 includes tax and delivery. And I would guess prices on the older models will continue to drop as they are being phased out.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I will definitely look for more of the S5's because I really think they got that model right. I own 4 pairs and I love them all. I keep hearing about the de Sotto bibs but I cant stand the looks. lol They need to hire that Assos designer. lol 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

sp3000 said:


> Basically they have said in order to get the fit, compression and weight the new material will not be durable and only use it on "race" days.


Seriously? That would seem to make it really stupid to pay big dollars for them then because because "race day" is when the quality of chamois seems to matter least and I can wear just about anything. Most amatueur races aren't super long and you're generally not putting that much pressure on the seat because it's on the pedals so the need for a high quality bib/chamois is pretty low at most races.

I'd pay out of ordinary high prices for something that helped with long long miles and held up to the beating but the idea of a race day bib short seems kind of goofy to me. I can wear any garbage on race day and be perfectly fine. It's the really long less intense rides where good bibs start to show why they are good.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Here's my complete test of the new Équipe, with comparisons to the Mille and 13. In Norwegian, but Google Translate will help you as good as it can:
LANDEVEI.NO :: Tester :: Klær :: AMETYST-EVOLUSJONEN


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

So I'm thinking of trying the Cento's, can anyone comment on size, I'm an L in the ss.13 and the mille, thinking an L in the Cento's would be fine. The reason I ask is I'm also an L in the ss.13 Jersey and the other day I got a Mangussta (which is nice) in a L and it was WAY to big, I gave it to a mate and I just received my Medium and it's perfect, just like the Large ss.13.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I have the T.Mille_longleg, T.13 and T.équipe all in M, and they're lenghtwise the same, with the Mille obviously the odd one out, too wide for me.
The Mangussta/Corporate/Olympiakos cut is roomier than the SS.13 and SS.Uno, but not flappy like the SS.Mille. The new SS.Cento is somewhere between the SS.Mille and the SS.Mangussta & co.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Kbwh, I just realised was post is very confusing now that the new cento jersey is out! I meant that I wanted to try the cento bibs and currently use a Large in the other bibs but the sizing in the jerseys seems to have changed so I wondered if the bib sizes also went that way and that if I'm currently a Large in the Mille and 13 bibs I would go a medium in the cento bibs?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ah, sorry. Let me clarify; The first paragraph in my answer concerns the bibs (T) and the second the jerseys (SS). 

I haven't tried the T.cento. I own the T.équipe and have tried on the hyperexpensive T.campionissimo and the sizing of those two is very similar to the T.FI.13. The T.FI.Mille is the odd one out since it's so wide. Assos literature states that the T.cento has the "equipe" fit in the legs, but more room in the abdomen, which I extrapolate to a "Mille" belly fit.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

So if the Mille bib fit in Large is ok the Cento bib in Large should also be good, it's always a tough one as according to the size chart I'd just be a medium not a large but I once tried a medium on the 607 full legs and nearly tore them apart putting them on! So I've always worn large. What is bad is that Assos Australia closed down a few years ago and due to the high price virtually no shop here stocks them so I have to buy everything online.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

kbwh said:


> The Mangussta/Corporate/Olympiakos cut is roomier than the SS.13 and SS.Uno, but not flappy like the SS.Mille. The new SS.Cento is somewhere between the SS.Mille and the SS.Mangussta & co.



I'm seriously going to miss the SS.13 Jerseys......


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

sp3000 said:


> So first off, I really enjoy riding my Assos T FI.13_s5 and T FI.Mille_s5


I heard next year they are coming out with the $750 T HG.13.15FR.186925D3.R2D2.C3PO

Seriously, these are some long unneccesarily complicated names.


----------



## powbob (Jun 10, 2008)

I just picked up a pair of F1 Uno S5 bibs for $88at Excel sports. That was a week ago. Now they are $139.


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

karenashg said:


> Their advertising is why my splurge purchases are now Rapha instead of Assos. Oddly enough, I've never found myself wearing a cylcing jersey/jacket with patent leather pants and platform high heels (I know, I'm weird that way...), nor is my primary object in wearing cycling clothing to be a sex object. So this ad, beyond being insulting, doesn't even give me any useful information about the functionality of the items they want me to buy. At least with Rapha, I can see their products being used on a bike before I put the hurt to my wallet...


 People talk about how over the top Rapha's marketing is: Maybe so, but I think one reason subconsciously that I've never bought Assos bibs, is the bizarre selection of male models. I guess they're trying to tell you buy these and you will look like this! It seems they have the hot women models marketing to men and visa versa. I'm not going to buy women's bib shorts because the model is hot. I think I'll stick with men's bibs thank you. Unless the model comes with the bibs! LOL. The only things of Rapha's that I overpaid for is a couple of their base layers and deep winter hat and neck warmer, and softshell trousers. All worth overpaying for. Nothing else in their lineup interests me.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

I just looked at Rapha's site. There are no long leg anything with built in shorts. I hate putting tights on over my shorts. 
They blast the name "Rapha" on everything, what is cool about that?
I will continue to pretend that I look like the male model of Assos.
I like my Assos.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I don't really get this Rapha v.s. Assos thing. It's not that their kit is incompatible.


----------



## Coaster799 (Feb 4, 2014)

What bums me out is that they all wear out at basically the same speed (if we're talking about the non-rubbish brands) - which makes the Rapha/Assos stuff even more ridiculous. Spandex/Lycra stretches out and falls to pieces eventually - it's not like their price tags stop that!


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

brianmcg said:


> I bought some Performance Ultra bibs and knickers and have been very happy. $69.00.


Where from?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Assos sees a huge market in the Middle East. Their new line is priced perfectly for that market . You think the sheiks and princess and everyone there are going to be riding in $300 bibs like the rest of us assos folks?


Lol.. 
Right..


----------



## tjc (Aug 17, 2010)

anybody see the back of the new 2014 cento jersey (on the Assos website)?
View attachment 292032


Looks like it's missing a logo or something in the middle... missed marketing opp.

View attachment 292033



I do like the look of the new longer sleeves, anybody know of other brands with the "long short sleeves"? - try googling that... 

I really like the fit of a capo short sleeve jersey I picked up on ebay with longer sleeves (just above the elbow). Wonder if it is a newer trend or a throw back.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

If you want the big logo Get a Mangussta.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

https://vimeo.com/81490839

I vomed a little in my mouth watching this. Please note I am a big fan of my Assos gear!


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

I can't find the Assos T FI.13_s5 for under $160. Anyone?


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

NYC_CAAD said:


> I can't find the Assos T FI.13_s5 for under $160. Anyone?


There is no way in hell your'e going to find the T FI.13 S5 for under $160 brand new.

Colorado Cyclist was selling the S5 Mille for $150 a piece just when the S7s were announced (I grabbed 2) but now they are close to $200.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I just got some Cento's and they seem good so far, very different padding than in the old Mille's. I found what I think is an RFID tag in them? Does anyone know anything about this, nothing on Assos' website.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe some anti-counterfeit identification ? Surely $200 shorts would be worth having a go at replicating.


----------



## illuminatus (Nov 12, 2007)

I bought a pair of Campionissimo about $100 below the sticker price. I fear that I will be getting some stern admonishments from pragmatic members here. 

The bib feels different in many ways. The Lycra fabric feels much more delicate than s5 bib or any other top end brands, but it seems to be wicking moisture quite well. It seems to offer just about the same degree of compression as s5. By far, my favorite part of this bib is the chamois with kuku penthouse. It is absolutely supremely comfortable. Now I am almost tempted to cut out parts of chamois from my other bibs. The overall fit is much better than s5. I always found the overall fit of Giordana bibs to be very good and this one is better. The label says that it was hand-made in Bulgaria. At this price, I expected it to be hand-made in Switzerland, but I can't find any fault with the workmanship. Unlike s5 bibs, this one didn't come with a wash bag or cleaning solution and I find this rather annoying considering that it has a very long care instructions about washing.

After reading the care instruction, I felt that just about anything is going to damage the bib. So far, I have put on about 700 miles and followed the instruction carefully-i.e. hand washing. I don't see any wear, but I don't think this one was designed to durable anyway. It almost feels like lingerie. I feel good wearing it. It costs a fortune. It appears to be delicate and requires hand washing. Given the price and the delicate construction, I will probably wear it only on special occasions.


----------



## ruckus (Apr 1, 2014)

mtsheron said:


> It is all up to how much disposable income you have. I value shop and have found nice bib tights taht are thermal with double roubaix lining for less than $50 new. Mind you these are not brand name recognized but work just as good.
> 
> I think sometimes people (just everyday cyclist like most of us) that pay this price just want to feel special. Me however I don't need to feel special for those prices. I rather have my no names and cash left over for a hot dog and a cup of joe after the ride!


Awesome


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

illuminatus said:


> It almost feels like lingerie. I feel good wearing it.


LolLol


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

illuminatus said:


> It almost feels like lingerie. I feel good wearing it.


Click Fit? So it feels like someone is grabbing your a$$ and pushing you along?
LOL


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

mikerp said:


> Click Fit? So it feels like someone is grabbing your a$$ and pushing you along?
> LOL


Well now the price is starting to make sense.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> Well now the price is starting to make sense.


LOL, this is how the ASSOS R&D guy describes the feeling.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

mikerp said:


> LOL, this is how the ASSOS R&D guy describes the feeling.


Reminds me of how the president of the last company I used to work for described a pair of jeans. Needless to say not appropriate for the workforce.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

mtsheron said:


> I think sometimes people (just everyday cyclist like most of us) that pay this price just want to feel special. Me however I don't need to feel special for those prices. I rather have my no names and cash left over for a hot dog and a cup of joe after the ride!


This is absurd. I don't care a rat's a$$ about feeling special. I want the best bib. I've tried many, from very cheap to Performance Bike to Assos. You often get what you pay for and I have no doubts that the bibs I like best are worth the extra $. Having said this, my Assos bibs are not my favorite. 

I laugh when people submit contemptuous posts about how expensive something is. I mind my money, but I am not cheap. Cheap would be paying very little for crappy bibs (and yes, you get what you pay for). Mindful is getting a high quality bib at the best price possible. For example, I may own a BMW, but I got a damn good price for it.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I got my first pair of Assos bibs last week. I got the Neo for $140 so not too over the top price wise. Seem very comfy but need a longer ride to made sure. I wanted the TCentro but wasn't sure my KuKu needed a $350 penthouse.:thumbsup:


----------



## smokeman (Jul 1, 2003)

Tschai said:


> This is absurd. I don't care a rat's a$$ about feeling special. I want the best bib. I've tried many, from very cheap to Performance Bike to Assos. You often get what you pay for and I have no doubts that the bibs I like best are worth the extra $. Having said this, my Assos bibs are not my favorite.
> 
> I laugh when people submit contemptuous posts about how expensive something is. I mind my money, but I am not cheap. Cheap would be paying very little for crappy bibs (and yes, you get what you pay for). Mindful is getting a high quality bib at the best price possible. For example, I may own a BMW, but I got a damn good price for it.


yeah, this. i've ridden everything from the worst, cheapest bibs to top of the line Assos. i prefer the Assos. 

i, too, get tired of the high expense of these bibs. a few years ago i bought the top of the line giordana, capo, and rapha bibs, looking for something that worked as well at a few dollars less. nothing came close. Assos is without a doubt worth the extra bucks to me. i'm frugal, but i'm not cheap. i'll wait to buy 'em until i see 'em come up on sale somewhere, but i know what works for me.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

smokeman said:


> i, too, get tired of the high expense of these bibs. a few years ago i bought the top of the line giordana, capo, and rapha bibs, looking for something that worked as well at a few dollars less. nothing came close. Assos is without a doubt worth the extra bucks to me. i'm frugal, but i'm not cheap. i'll wait to buy 'em until i see 'em come up on sale somewhere, but i know what works for me.


+1. Well said.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I picked up a pair or Tequipes, I'll be giving them a run starting tomorrow. The fit is great, the fabric feels substantial (there's definitely something more going on with it). My go to up until now has been Castelli with ProgettoX2, the Assos build is looking pretty comfortable.
I am a bit amazed at the warranty registration.

Follow up, these bibs are my favorites at this point.
I'm going to have to figure out how to wear out my existing Castelli bibs.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been using the S7 Equipes for about three months now and they are fantastic. A great improvement on the S5 FI.13 bibs, imo.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> I want the best bib. I've tried many, from very cheap to Performance Bike to Assos. You often get what you pay for and I have no doubts that the bibs I like best are worth the extra $. Having said this, my Assos bibs are not my favorite. I mind my money, but I am not cheap. Cheap would be paying very little for crappy bibs (and yes, you get what you pay for). Mindful is getting a high quality bib at the best price possible. For example, I may own a BMW, but I got a damn good price for it.


Very well said.

I regret buying my second pair of Assos. I should have learned the first time. 

2013 Assos S5 Bib Short Closeouts


----------



## triumph3banger (Jun 13, 2012)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> I have been using the S7 Equipes for about three months now and they are fantastic. A great improvement on the S5 FI.13 bibs, imo.


 I just bought a pair of the equipes, after riding in top of the line PI's for years. Did 55 miles today, and was amazed how comfortable they are! Money well spent, IMO.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

triumph3banger said:


> I just bought a pair of the equipes, after riding in top of the line PI's for years. Did 55 miles today, and was amazed how comcortable they are! Money well spent, IMO.


Absolutely the best bibs and shorts bar none.

Good prices on current Assos clothing @ Bellatisport.com.


----------



## triumph3banger (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn! I could have saved some coin if I had seen that site last week! Now I can almost justify getting another pair!!!


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> I have been using the S7 Equipes for about three months now and they are fantastic. A great improvement on the S5 FI.13 bibs, imo.


^ This.

They are very similar to the FI.13's, but even more refined in fit if you can imagine it.

I could do without the royal purple left leg stripe and preferred the silver on the FI.13's, but that's about the only (obviously non critical) complaint I can lodge. Oh, and be aware the pad in the Equipes seems to take up to an extra day to dry after a wash.


----------

